# sick valentini puffer



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi we have a valentini puffer fish,we have had him for a month now without any problems,all though we haven't seen him puff yet,this morning we noticed his eyes are very cloudy and he is laying about,does anyone have any idea's to what is wrong with him?thanks


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

We need to know a few things to address this further...

Water params?
Tank Size?
How long has the tank been setup?
What do you feed him?
What system are you running?
Filtration?


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Most of the things that Cody asked are really irrelevant. The one thing that he said that made sense was the question concerning water conditions. Sounds to me like an imbalance is the culprit.


----------



## ymh1253 (Feb 3, 2008)

*puffer sick*

I haven't done a water change for about 2 months now because the levels seemed perfect...amonia 0..nitrite 0...ph 8.4...nitate 20.. then all of a sudden 2 days ago I noticed the puffer was getting cloudy eyes and behaving quiter then normal,then this morning his eyes were very cloudy...I don't have a QT, so I did a 20% water change and maybe that will get my nitrates down a bit...It dosent appear to be Ich,maybe some other parisite. actually I had a 10 gal Im setting up right now for a QT but all I have at this moment is salt and copper treatment for ich etc...I'm hopeing a dip a couple hours at a time will help prevent the spread until I can the QT fully cycled..any idea's?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I take it it is either a FOWLR/FO?

Even though your params have been good, you should still do water changes at the most, every two weeks-month. That is pushing it a little though. Filters cant take out everything.

Now, this looks like a pretty recent problem. A FW Dip may help, but that should be waited on untill you know what it is. A picture will help, if you can get one.


----------

